# The MEME Thread



## BettySwallocks

Everybody loves a good MEME, upload your favorites and share the lolz...


----------



## #powerful

Thread failed on 1st post


----------



## BettySwallocks

#powerful said:


> Thread failed on 1st post


suck a chocolate cheerio or contribute something amusing.


----------



## MRSTRONG




----------



## MF88




----------



## SickCurrent




----------



## SickCurrent




----------



## babyarm




----------



## QUEST




----------



## SickCurrent




----------



## BettySwallocks

SickCurrent said:


>


ahhhh ya got me.


----------



## MRSTRONG




----------



## SickCurrent




----------



## Ian_Montrose

An old one, but the simple wisdom has helped keep me sane:


----------



## babyarm




----------



## SickCurrent




----------



## BettySwallocks




----------



## babyarm




----------



## SickCurrent




----------



## sneeky_dave




----------



## MF88




----------



## #powerful

BettySwallocks said:


> suck a chocolate cheerio or contribute something amusing.


----------



## babyarm




----------



## MF88




----------



## TWH

Beat me to the 'calm your tits' :thumb:

Best meme ever!


----------



## Pyro




----------



## The Sweeney




----------



## The Sweeney




----------



## The Sweeney




----------



## The Sweeney




----------



## The Sweeney




----------



## The Sweeney




----------



## The Sweeney




----------



## The Sweeney




----------



## biglad90




----------



## nWo




----------



## nWo




----------



## nWo




----------



## fitrut




----------



## MRSTRONG




----------



## combo110




----------



## Kristina

The Sweeney said:


>


What the actual f...! PMSL!

Doesn't even need meme words hahaha.


----------



## SickCurrent




----------



## SickCurrent




----------



## SickCurrent




----------



## SickCurrent




----------



## HDU




----------



## BettySwallocks




----------



## BettySwallocks

HDU said:


> View attachment 158519


LOL get out of my mind


----------



## HDU

BettySwallocks said:


> View attachment 158520





BettySwallocks said:


> LOL get out of my mind


What the **** lol that's creepy as fvck lol


----------



## SickCurrent




----------



## SickCurrent




----------



## funkdocta




----------



## The Sweeney




----------



## funkdocta




----------



## seandog69




----------



## simonthepieman




----------



## BettySwallocks

seandog69 said:


> View attachment 158522
> 
> 
> View attachment 158523
> 
> 
> View attachment 158524
> 
> 
> View attachment 158525


Love the Pulp fiction one, only watched that last night.


----------



## simonthepieman

My all time favorite


----------



## gaz90




----------



## Chelsea




----------



## killamanjaro




----------



## BettySwallocks

killamanjaro said:


>


Why does this image look familiar? Is it someone on here?


----------



## funkdocta

Derby Girl said:


> meeeow


----------



## eezy1

lol i swear thats kristina?

and the one a few up is a guy thats a member onhere lmao wtf


----------



## Fatstuff




----------



## Tommy10




----------



## DappaDonDave

What've I missed! FFS!


----------



## mrwright

killamanjaro said:


>


I lolled


----------



## Kristina

eezy1 said:


> lol i swear thats kristina?
> 
> and the one a few up is a guy thats a member onhere lmao wtf


PMSL.. genius!


----------



## Lightning




----------



## dt36

My car, but not my Missus...


----------



## SickCurrent




----------



## SickCurrent




----------



## #powerful




----------



## Betts020577




----------



## zasker




----------



## nWo

All these Gordon Ramsay memes had me creasing, I can almost hear him hollering as I read them :lol:


----------



## MF88




----------



## MF88

Some of these fücking crack me up.


----------



## zasker




----------



## cuggster




----------



## cuggster




----------



## Kristina




----------



## Kristina




----------



## MF88

kristina said:


>


Haha so cheesy.

Was this the same scarecrow that won the award for being outstanding in his field?


----------



## zasker




----------



## babyarm




----------



## babyarm




----------



## babyarm




----------



## Kristina




----------



## SickCurrent




----------



## babyarm




----------



## zasker




----------



## nWo




----------



## alchemystical




----------



## Lightning




----------



## BettySwallocks




----------



## babyarm




----------



## Kristina

>


Hahahahaha SO true!!


----------



## Kristina

Edit: oops not a meme but whatever..


----------



## Kristina




----------



## zasker




----------



## Kristina




----------



## Kristina




----------



## Kristina

Hehehehe.


----------



## zasker

kristina said:


> Hehehehe.


Oh dear.


----------



## Lightning

Selfies:


----------



## combo110




----------



## combo110




----------



## Chelsea




----------



## Gary29

goal said:


> hahahahahahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## babyarm




----------



## babyarm




----------



## The Sweeney




----------



## Mark2021




----------



## Mark2021




----------



## babyarm




----------



## zasker




----------



## jimmy26




----------



## Smitch




----------



## Smitch




----------



## Lightning




----------



## Lightning




----------



## sneeky_dave

Lightning said:


> View attachment 159766


Bruv that is sihk!


----------



## Smitch




----------



## Smitch




----------



## Smitch




----------



## zasker




----------



## Kristina




----------



## Kristina




----------



## Kristina




----------



## Kristina




----------



## zasker




----------



## zasker




----------



## Pinky




----------



## SickCurrent




----------



## B.I.G




----------



## B.I.G




----------



## Pinky




----------



## alchemystical

B.I.G said:


>


That made me laugh. Quite a lot   

I'll see your stationary memes and raise you:


----------



## Pinky




----------



## SickCurrent




----------



## zasker




----------



## SickCurrent




----------



## Kristina




----------



## zasker

kristina said:


>


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## Pinky




----------



## BettySwallocks

kristina said:


>


2nd man got some hydrogen peroxide 

Damn I feel smart, of all the things ive forgotten how the hell did that stay in my brain :confused1:


----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## zasker

BettySwallocks said:


> 2nd man got some hydrogen peroxide
> 
> Damn I feel smart, of all the things ive forgotten how the hell did that stay in my brain :confused1:


its ok if you used google, we wont judge you.


----------



## BettySwallocks

zasker said:



> its ok if you used google, we wont judge you.


Nope I also remember potassium being k

Ha im not going to try pretend to be book smart, certain things just lay dormant in my brain. Im more of a university of real life type person


----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## zasker

BettySwallocks said:


> Nope I also remember potassium being k
> 
> Ha im not going to try pretend to be book smart, certain things just lay dormant in my brain. Im more of a university of real life type person


haha... at least you dont have tuition fees at that one.


----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## Yamato




----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## funkdocta




----------



## funkdocta




----------



## SickCurrent




----------



## Chelsea




----------



## funkdocta




----------



## bayliss

SickCurrent said:


>


hehe.i always bench in the squat rack because the bench rack sukcs


----------



## Yamato




----------



## funkdocta




----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## SickCurrent




----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## alekan




----------



## Fraser991

I don't know if this has been posted before


----------



## funkdocta




----------



## Yamato




----------



## BoxerJay

Click on it, the fooker is too small ^


----------



## seandog69

BoxerJay said:


> Click on it, the fooker is too small ^


how apt....


----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## b0t13

Loving this thread


----------



## BettySwallocks

IronJohnDoe said:


>


 :lol: now that's fvcking funny.


----------



## IronJohnDoe

BettySwallocks said:


> :lol: now that's fvcking funny.


yeah mate it killed me when I first saw it ahahahah


----------



## HDU




----------



## IronJohnDoe

HDU said:


> View attachment 160382


----------



## zasker




----------



## zasker




----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## Edinburgh




----------



## zasker

I may have found this too funny... Joys of anatomy revision I guess.


----------



## IronJohnDoe

Keeks said:


> View attachment 160483


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## r33-tom




----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## nWo




----------



## Kristina




----------



## seandog69

kristina said:


>


 :lol: :thumb:


----------



## IronJohnDoe

kristina said:


>


THIS ONE IS EPIC :lol: :thumbup1:


----------



## IronJohnDoe

this one killed me lol


----------



## seandog69




----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## seandog69

IronJohnDoe said:


>


----------



## DazUKM

IronJohnDoe said:


> this one killed me lol


Looks like he found a source too lol


----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## NiKEUS




----------



## BettySwallocks

NiKEUS said:


> View attachment 160689


great stuff nightmares for a week now.


----------



## IronJohnDoe

BettySwallocks said:


> great stuff nightmares for a week now.


Yeah me too


----------



## b0t13

NiKEUS said:


> View attachment 160689


WTF is that! Quick someone get her a protein shake!!


----------



## NiKEUS




----------



## IGotTekkers

kristina said:


>


Im trying to get it, I'm really trying lol


----------



## BaronSamedii

IGotTekkers said:


> Im trying to get it, I'm really trying lol


The second man drank hydrogen peroxide


----------



## Kristina

IGotTekkers said:


> Im trying to get it, I'm really trying lol


Hehe, the second man drank 'H2o too' (H2o2) which is hydrogen peroxide. :tongue:


----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## babyarm

A


----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## Chelsea

View attachment 160808


----------



## zasker

View attachment 160810


----------



## teenphysique




----------



## teenphysique




----------



## B.I.G




----------



## NiKEUS

View attachment 160822


----------



## Pyro

View attachment 160825


----------



## NiKEUS

View attachment 160832


----------



## Keeks

View attachment 160869


----------



## Keeks

View attachment 160899


----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## Kristina

Keeks said:


> View attachment 160869


Oh my gosh, this is amazing!


----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## Kristina

IronJohnDoe said:


>


DID YOU KNOWWWWW....

That space suits actually have a piece of velcro inside the helmet so thay the astronauts can scratch their nose..

True story!


----------



## IronJohnDoe

kristina said:


> DID YOU KNOWWWWW....
> 
> That space suits actually have a piece of velcro inside the helmet so thay the astronauts can scratch their nose..
> 
> True story!


REAAAAALLYYYY???? WOW! 

Cool to know this! :thumb:


----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## zasker

View attachment 161270


----------



## zasker

kristina said:


> DID YOU KNOWWWWW....
> 
> That space suits actually have a piece of velcro inside the helmet so thay the astronauts can scratch their nose..
> 
> True story!


Really?

I want proof.


----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## Kristina

zasker said:


> Really?
> 
> I want proof.


Fastenings: Velcro


----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## zasker

kristina said:


> Fastenings: Velcro


Cool... But now you've got me wondering what they do if they get itchy nuts.


----------



## Kristina

zasker said:


> Cool... But now you've got me wondering what they do if they get itchy nuts.


Hahaha. Screwed.


----------



## zasker

View attachment 161332


----------



## dt36




----------



## babyarm

.


----------



## babyarm

.


----------



## babyarm

.


----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## Keeks

View attachment 161391


----------



## SickCurrent




----------



## Keeks

View attachment 161392


----------



## SickCurrent




----------



## SickCurrent




----------



## SickCurrent




----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## DazUKM

:clap:


----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## IronJohnDoe

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## IronJohnDoe

This one is sick! :lol:


----------



## zasker

IronJohnDoe said:


> This one is sick! :lol:


that one is fvcking hilarious


----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## Kristina




----------



## Kristina




----------



## Kristina




----------



## zasker

View attachment 161434


----------



## SickCurrent




----------



## Pancake'

View attachment 161454
View attachment 161455


----------



## babyarm

.


----------



## babyarm

..


----------



## Keeks

View attachment 161465


----------



## SickCurrent




----------



## SickCurrent




----------



## SickCurrent




----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## fitrut




----------



## fitrut




----------



## SickCurrent




----------



## Keeks

View attachment 161503


----------



## zasker

View attachment 161504


----------



## babyarm

.


----------



## babyarm

..


----------



## babyarm




----------



## Chris1993

View attachment 161606


----------



## SickCurrent




----------



## Smitch

View attachment 161699


----------



## Keeks

View attachment 161703


----------



## Chelsea

View attachment 161705


----------



## zasker

****ing hate thomas....

View attachment 161741


----------



## Gary29

zasker said:


> View attachment 161504


How did you get @IGotTekkers passport photo?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

babyarm said:


> View attachment 158837


merk? lol


----------



## babyarm

FlunkyTurtle said:


> merk? lol


I think so lol. @Merkleman


----------



## babyarm

.


----------



## babyarm

Chelsea said:


> View attachment 161705


Like


----------



## babyarm

..


----------



## Alanricksnape

View attachment 161770


----------



## Mark2021

View attachment 161784


----------



## fitrut




----------



## fitrut




----------



## Keeks

View attachment 161795


----------



## r33-tom

zasker said:


> ****ing hate thomas....
> 
> View attachment 161741


Hate you too mate  lol


----------



## zasker

r33-tom said:


> Hate you too mate  lol


You won't be the only one :lol:


----------



## babyarm

.


----------



## babyarm




----------



## SickCurrent




----------



## zasker




----------



## SickCurrent




----------



## SickCurrent




----------



## zasker

View attachment 162017


----------



## zasker

View attachment 162018


----------



## BetterThanYou




----------



## IronJohnDoe

BetterThanYou said:


>


----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## babyarm

.


----------



## babyarm

..


----------



## bayliss

View attachment 162022


----------



## Fraser991




----------



## zasker

View attachment 162046


----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## zasker

IronJohnDoe said:


>


oh dear....


----------



## zasker




----------



## zasker

View attachment 162074


----------



## Keeks

View attachment 162117


----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## babyarm

..


----------



## Kristina




----------



## Kristina




----------



## Kristina

Awhhh! Haha... genius.


----------



## zasker

@kristina is this just going to be xmas memes for the next month?


----------



## babyarm

.


----------



## nWo




----------



## nWo




----------



## DLChappers

View attachment 162324


----------



## zasker

View attachment 162325


----------



## Kristina

zasker said:


> @kristina is this just going to be xmas memes for the next month?


Haha.. naaaaah maybe just one more... -


----------



## Marcus2014

View attachment 162326


----------



## nWo




----------



## zasker

>



View attachment 162328


----------



## Keeks

View attachment 162329


----------



## alekan

View attachment 162344


----------



## SickCurrent




----------



## Keeks

View attachment 162369


----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## SickCurrent




----------



## Keeks

View attachment 162452


----------



## babyarm

.


----------



## babyarm

..


----------



## Alanricksnape

View attachment 162456


----------



## SickCurrent




----------



## B.I.G




----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## alekan




----------



## alekan




----------



## alekan

View attachment 162556


----------



## alekan

View attachment 162626


----------



## babyarm

.


----------



## babyarm

..


----------



## babyarm

..

.


----------



## babyarm

.,


----------



## babyarm

'


----------



## Keeks

View attachment 162678


----------



## alekan




----------



## babyarm

.


----------



## babyarm

..


----------



## Alanricksnape

Click to zoom 

View attachment 162723


----------



## Keeks

View attachment 162725


----------



## babyarm

.


----------



## babyarm

..


----------



## babyarm

'


----------



## babyarm

.


----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## BettySwallocks

IronJohnDoe said:


>


Lol this one is soooo true


----------



## nWo




----------



## nWo

Seeing far too much of this kind of thing lately, so this made me chuckle.


----------



## raj-m

.


----------



## Keeks

View attachment 162844


----------



## Best.username

1


----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## babyarm

.


----------



## babyarm

..


----------



## FelonE1

View attachment 163066


----------



## babyarm

.

..


----------



## babyarm

...


----------



## babyarm

.,


----------



## FelonE1

View attachment 163070


----------



## BettySwallocks

View attachment 163188


----------



## babyarm

..


----------



## babyarm

.


----------



## babyarm

,


----------



## SickCurrent




----------



## nWo




----------



## babyarm

.


----------



## babyarm

,


----------



## babyarm

..


----------



## babyarm

.,


----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## alekan




----------



## babyarm

.


----------



## babyarm

..


----------



## babyarm

,


----------



## babyarm

...


----------



## Keeks

View attachment 163298


----------



## Dannyg81

View attachment 163302


----------



## babyarm

.


----------



## Keeks

View attachment 163333


----------



## babyarm

.


----------



## babyarm

..


----------



## babyarm

,


----------



## babyarm

.,


----------



## Catweazle

View attachment 163376


----------



## Kristina




----------



## Kristina




----------



## SkinnyJ

View attachment 163485


----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## IronJohnDoe

I will probably go to hell for this..


----------



## babyarm

.


----------



## babyarm

..


----------



## babyarm

,


----------



## babyarm

.,


----------



## babyarm

.


----------



## toryp258

Smitch said:


> View attachment 159519


sorry had to quote it so i could find it on tapa and save on phone lol


----------



## IronJohnDoe

Happy new year!


----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## babyarm

.


----------



## babyarm

.


----------



## babyarm

,


----------



## babyarm

..


----------



## Keeks

View attachment 163685


----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## Keeks

View attachment 163883


----------



## SickCurrent




----------



## Newperson




----------



## nWo




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Keeks

View attachment 164044


----------



## SickCurrent




----------



## HarryS1436114788

View attachment 164158


----------



## HarryS1436114788

View attachment 164160


----------



## 39005




----------



## IronJohnDoe

aqualung said:


>


----------



## SickCurrent




----------



## Kristina




----------



## Total Rebuild

.


----------



## Total Rebuild

View attachment 164221


Because they began life as Arabic/local names such as Luqa, Matta, Yahia, etc, and over a very long time were latinised, then anglicised to what we have today.

Thought it would be pretty obvious but there you go.


----------



## Newperson

Total Rebuild said:


> Because they began life as Arabic/local names such as Luqa, Matta, Yahia, etc, and over a very long time were latinised, then anglicised to what we have today.
> 
> Thought it would be pretty obvious but there you go.


----------



## Newperson

View attachment 164223


View attachment 164224


----------



## Smitch

View attachment 164225


----------



## Smitch

View attachment 164226


----------



## IronJohnDoe

Total Rebuild said:


> View attachment 164221
> 
> 
> Because they began life as Arabic/local names such as Luqa, Matta, Yahia, etc, and over a very long time were latinised, then anglicised to what we have today.
> 
> Thought it would be pretty obvious but there you go.


You ruined a good joke you know that?

Thanks capt. obvious!


----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## babyarm

.


----------



## babyarm

.,


----------



## babyarm

..


----------



## babyarm

,


----------



## babyarm

;


----------



## babyarm

"


----------



## Keeks

View attachment 164240


----------



## 39005

Total Rebuild said:


> View attachment 164221
> 
> 
> Because they began life as Arabic/local names such as Luqa, Matta, Yahia, etc, and over a very long time were latinised, then anglicised to what we have today.
> 
> Thought it would be pretty obvious but there you go.


----------



## Kristina




----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## sneeky_dave

IronJohnDoe said:


>


Best meme ever


----------



## Andy0902

View attachment 164335


:lol:


----------



## IronJohnDoe

sneeky_dave said:


> Best meme ever


When I saw it I started laughing very loud but was 3:30 am and the wife woke up and give me a bad look. Lol


----------



## Keeks

View attachment 164481


----------



## Alanricksnape

View attachment 164485


----------



## zasker

View attachment 164702


----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## Kristina




----------



## IronJohnDoe

Kristina said:


>


LOL


----------



## zasker

View attachment 165043


----------



## 39005




----------



## babyarm

.


----------



## babyarm

.,


----------



## babyarm

,


----------



## dannythinx

View attachment 165123


----------



## ar4i




----------



## ar4i




----------



## nWo




----------



## mlydon

View attachment 165131


----------



## dannythinx

View attachment 165132


----------



## HDU

dannythinx said:


> View attachment 165132


For you @IGotTekkers


----------



## dannythinx

Not a meme but look what my dozy Mrs has done to my car

View attachment 165136


----------



## ar4i




----------



## nWo




----------



## mlydon




----------



## Kristina

aqualung said:


>


Hahahha so true. :lol:


----------



## Kristina




----------



## Kristina




----------



## sofiagrou

View attachment 165146


----------



## dt36

What with the tournament starting next week...

View attachment 165158


----------



## HDU

View attachment 165205
@Merkleman this your type of girl bro? @Heavyassweights this your sister mate?


----------



## Heavyassweights

HDU said:


> View attachment 165205
> @Merkleman this your type of girl bro? @Heavyassweights this your sister mate?


my sister is black


----------



## BettySwallocks

View attachment 165213


----------



## Alanricksnape

View attachment 165214


Old but gold


----------



## GCMAX

Looking good aint easy


----------



## Kristina

Alanricksnape said:


> View attachment 165214
> 
> 
> Old but gold


.... really?? I don't get it. What the **** is that?


----------



## seandog69

GCMAX said:


> Looking good aint easy


pls post this in all DNP threads from now on as an 'after pic'


----------



## Alanricksnape

Kristina said:


> .... really?? I don't get it. What the **** is that?


Its my first cycle dbol only transformation pic.


----------



## zasker

Kristina said:


> .... really?? I don't get it. What the **** is that?


its what happens when you have too much mc donalds.


----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## 39005




----------



## Keeks

View attachment 165646


----------



## Best.username

Just saw this. Lol


----------



## Keeks

View attachment 165979


----------



## SickCurrent




----------



## SickCurrent




----------



## Uncle Albert




----------



## Keeks

View attachment 166186


----------



## Chelsea

View attachment 166202


----------



## Alanricksnape

View attachment 166203


----------



## Wheyman




----------



## Wheyman




----------



## nWo




----------



## Wheyman




----------



## Wheyman




----------



## Wheyman




----------



## Varg

Please explain the last three...?


----------



## Wheyman

Varg said:


> Please explain the last three...?


Let me google that for you


----------



## DaveCW

Wheyman said:


>


Would bang.... sorry it's the test.... honest.. :innocent:


----------



## Wheyman

DaveCW said:


> Would bang.... sorry it's the test.... honest.. :innocent:


Would bang and this is not a test


----------



## Varg

Wheyman said:


> Let me google that for you


Who's Ian?

Googling "woman called man Adam" only brought up biblical results.


----------



## Wheyman

Varg said:


> Who's Ian?
> 
> Googling "woman called man Adam" only brought up biblical results.


clcik the link i have done the hard work for you


----------



## nWo

Varg said:


> Please explain the last three...?


Live episode of Eastenders, someone called someone by the wrong name apparently.


----------



## a.notherguy

Varg said:


> Who's Ian?
> 
> Googling "woman called man Adam" only brought up biblical results.



View attachment 166294


----------



## SickCurrent




----------



## 39005

not a meme but my backs hurting just watching it :crying:


----------



## babyarm

View attachment 166311


----------



## babyarm

View attachment 166313


----------



## Wheyman

aqualung said:


> not a meme but my backs hurting just watching it :crying:


That's gonna hurt


----------



## Kristina




----------



## Kristina




----------



## Kristina




----------



## Derrick

View attachment 166355


----------



## Wheyman




----------



## Wheyman




----------



## Wheyman




----------



## nWo




----------



## Wheyman




----------



## Keeks

View attachment 166383


----------



## zasker

View attachment 166468


----------



## nWo




----------



## Wheyman




----------



## SickCurrent




----------



## Bora

We can all relate to this


----------



## Wheyman

For those who remember Jack3d original


----------



## Bora




----------



## SickCurrent




----------



## SickCurrent




----------



## Keeks

View attachment 166646


----------



## Wheyman




----------



## Wheyman




----------



## zasker

View attachment 166695


----------



## Catweazle

View attachment 166752


----------



## Chelsea

View attachment 166753


----------



## Catweazle

View attachment 166755


----------



## Edinburgh

View attachment 166810


----------



## Pancake'




----------



## GCMAX

They know...


----------



## Bora




----------



## Alanricksnape




----------



## Wheyman




----------



## Bora

not a MEME but funny as fvck :lol:


----------



## Wheyman




----------



## babyarm

View attachment 167120


----------



## babyarm

View attachment 167122
.


----------



## babyarm

View attachment 167123
..


----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## nWo




----------



## Keeks

View attachment 167318


----------



## seandog69

View attachment 167366


----------



## Chelsea

View attachment 167536


----------



## zasker

View attachment 167590


----------



## Smitch

View attachment 167601


----------



## Jay2110

...


----------



## Kristina

http://cdn.lolhappens.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/HowYouLikeThatSignNow.gif


----------



## Kristina




----------



## Kristina




----------



## Kristina




----------



## alekan

Kristina said:


> http://cdn.lolhappens.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/HowYouLikeThatSignNow.gif


Darwin award


----------



## Pancake'




----------



## alekan




----------



## alekan




----------



## alekan




----------



## alekan




----------



## alekan




----------



## alekan




----------



## zasker

View attachment 168020


----------



## Smitch

View attachment 168021


----------



## Smitch

View attachment 168022


----------



## zasker

View attachment 168087


----------



## BettySwallocks

View attachment 168098


----------



## nWo




----------



## Wheyman




----------



## Wheyman




----------



## Mince Pies




----------



## Mince Pies




----------



## Mince Pies




----------



## Mince Pies




----------



## Mince Pies




----------



## Mince Pies




----------



## Pancake'

View attachment 168448
View attachment 168449


----------



## Wheyman




----------



## misterlee




----------



## Bora




----------



## Tomahawk




----------



## nWo




----------



## Wheyman




----------



## nWo




----------



## Pancake'

@Kristina :lol:


----------



## Kristina

Starz said:


> View attachment 169391
> @Kristina


Hahahaha who've you been taking to!?


----------



## Pancake'

Kristina said:


> Hahahaha who've you been taking to!?


The Muffin Man. :001_tt2:  haha!


----------



## nWo




----------



## Pancake'




----------



## Wheyman




----------



## Wheyman




----------



## Wheyman

Wheyman said:


>


----------



## garethd93




----------



## FelonE1

Keeks said:


> View attachment 170417


Lol love this


----------



## Bora




----------



## FelonE1




----------



## FelonE1




----------



## FelonE1

FelonE said:


> Lol love this


Put it on my Insta and 2 people unfollowed me...........see ya later crossfitters lol

@Keeks


----------



## Verno




----------



## FelonE1




----------



## Verno

FelonE said:


> View attachment 173195


I know her!!


----------



## FelonE1

Verno said:


> I know her!!


Does not surprise me at all lol


----------



## spudsy

Verno said:


> I know her!!


So do I mate, she didn't gape like that till I got my paws on her tho


----------



## Verno

spudsy said:


> So do I mate, she didn't gape like that till I got my paws on her tho


Lucky swine. I hate it when I have to stir!


----------



## spudsy

Verno said:


> Lucky swine. I hate it when I have to stir!


Nowt wrong with a bit of porridge stirring vern


----------



## Verno

spudsy said:


> Nowt wrong with a bit of porridge stirring vern


Depends on the temperature of the porridge


----------



## Plate

Verno said:


> Depends on the temperature of the porridge


I know it's terrible when it's cold..


----------



## spudsy

Verno said:


> Depends on the temperature of the porridge


Well if its ever cold you need to worry mate.


----------



## FelonE1




----------



## Keeks

FelonE said:


> Put it on my Insta and 2 people unfollowed me...........see ya later crossfitters lol
> 
> @Keeks


Ha ha, ooops! Someone asked if I did crossfit when I was on holiday and didn't realise it but my face must've said it all as he apologised straight away! :laugh:


----------



## FelonE1

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, ooops! Someone asked if I did crossfit when I was on holiday and didn't realise it but my face must've said it all as he apologised straight away! :laugh:


Cheeky bugger lol


----------



## Verno

spudsy said:


> Well if its ever cold you need to worry mate.


Apparently so :innocent:


----------



## FelonE1




----------



## FelonE1




----------



## Pancake'




----------



## R20B




----------



## R20B




----------



## nWo

FelonE said:


>


----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## nWo




----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## GermanShark94

.


----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## FelonE1

Keeks said:


> View attachment 173327


I was getting Mrs lad to do this, funny as fvxk


----------



## ar4i




----------



## Sustanon Steve




----------



## Sustanon Steve




----------



## SickCurrent




----------



## Bora




----------



## SickCurrent

Bora said:


>


Hey bro did you notice that hector was the creepy colombian assassin that wanted to blow up the family with a car bomb in Scarface?

Al Pachino shoots him b4 he can explode the bomb.

He's also in the movie 300...


----------



## Bora

SickCurrent said:


> Hey bro did you notice that hector was the creepy colombian assassin that wanted to blow up the family with a car bomb in Scarface?
> 
> Al Pachino shoots him b4 he can explode the bomb.
> 
> He's also in the movie 300...


now that you mention it aye a remember him in scarface! one with the remote bomb thingy


----------



## SickCurrent

Bora said:


> now that you mention it aye a remember him in scarface! one with the remote bomb thingy


das it mane


----------



## SickCurrent

Bora said:


> now that you mention it aye a remember him in scarface! one with the remote bomb thingy


heres tuco in training day. Ever had u chit pushed in? :lol:


----------



## Bora

SickCurrent said:


> heres tuco in training day. Ever had u chit pushed in? :lol:


haha, and its the mexican from f&f :lol: and bruce all mighty when a monkey comes out his ringpeice :laugh:


----------



## Smitch




----------



## Bora




----------



## Bora

found more funny then it actually is :lol:


----------



## ar4i




----------



## spudsy




----------



## alekan




----------



## Sustanon Steve




----------



## DLChappers

Had to dig this thread up to post this. Would be better if it was an old pic of someone lifting


----------



## solidcecil

DLChappers said:


> Had to dig this thread up to post this. Would be better if it was an old pic of someone lifting


----------



## Ultrasonic




----------



## Ultrasonic




----------



## Wheyman




----------



## iSnatchUrSquat

Wheyman said:


> View attachment 132613


 damm i know this feeling


----------



## DappaDonDave

iSnatchUrSquat said:


> damm i know this feeling


 And this:


----------



## Haunted_Sausage




----------



## ar4i




----------



## InAndOut




----------



## anna1




----------



## CG88




----------



## Gary29

Black Hawk Down


----------



## swole troll




----------



## anna1

This one's for @sen

x


----------



## anna1

For @Slagface

x


----------



## Slagface

anna1 said:


> For @Slagface
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 147868


 I know exactly where to find those


----------



## nWo




----------



## anna1

I'mNotAPervert! said:


>


 xx


----------



## nWo

anna1 said:


> xx
> 
> View attachment 147875


----------



## anna1

For @UK2USA and his Florida xmas ..

x


----------



## BLUE(UK)




----------



## anna1

For @Frandeman

x


----------



## Frandeman

anna1 said:


> For @Frandeman
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 147945


 Snowing in London this morning darling ??


----------



## anna1

Frandeman said:


> Snowing in London this morning darling ??


 Dont know , you tell me


----------



## anna1

For @AncientOldBloke

x


----------



## SimpleLimit

anna1 said:


> For @UK2USA and his Florida xmas ..
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 147937












Civitanova Marche, a city in Italy right now lol


----------



## anna1

SimpleLimit said:


> Civitanova Marche, a city in Italy right now lol


 Its gone viral ! Haha


----------



## InAndOut




----------



## swole troll




----------



## InAndOut




----------



## SimpleLimit




----------



## anna1

For @BLUE(UK) and his one true love

x


----------



## BLUE(UK)

anna1 said:


> For @BLUE(UK) and his one true love
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 147976


 Ha, I was wondering why me then realised he's sprawled over a Ducati. Unsure about the shoes but the colour is right...


----------



## anna1

BLUE(UK) said:


> Ha, I was wondering why me then realised he's sprawled over a Ducati. Unsure about the shoes but the colour is right...


 Really ? Yeah , maybe " blue" would be more becoming 

x


----------



## Eddias




----------



## anna1

For @Heavyassweights

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> For @Heavyassweights
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 148006


 Racist


----------



## nWo




----------



## IronJohnDoe

I'mNotAPervert! said:


>


----------



## anna1

For @SimpleLimit

x


----------



## anna1

For @Varg

I know what you did last Xmas ..


----------



## anna1

For @Ultrasonic

happy holidays you freak you !

x


----------



## Varg

For @anna1


----------



## anna1

Varg said:


> For @anna1


----------



## anna1

For @Sasnak

Happy holidays naughty boy


----------



## sjacks

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## SimpleLimit




----------



## SimpleLimit

anna1 said:


> For @SimpleLimit
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 148023


----------



## anna1

SimpleLimit said:


>


----------



## Eddias




----------



## anna1

Eddias said:


> View attachment 148151


 Sexist !

x


----------



## Eddias

anna1 said:


> Sexist !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 148152


 could not find a woman squeezing a guys Chest,


----------



## anna1

Eddias said:


> could not find a woman squeezing a guys Chest,


 Me neither , but I found this (close enough)

x


----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## anna1




----------



## SimpleLimit




----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## SimpleLimit




----------



## InAndOut

whats the rules on this thread? is casual racism ok? or are the pc brigade going to shoot me down?


----------



## anna1

InAndOut said:


> whats the rules on this thread? is casual racism ok? or are the pc brigade going to shoot me down?


 Just dont say anything about Greeks . Anything else is cool .. :cool2:


----------



## UK2USA

anna1 said:


> Just dont say anything about Greeks . Anything else is cool .. :cool2:
> 
> View attachment 148421


 If the US attacked Turkey from behind, would Greece help?


----------



## anna1

UK2USA said:


> If the US attacked Turkey from behind, would Greece help?


 I am pretty sure that Greece would just drop their pants and do anything the US told them haha


----------



## UK2USA

anna1 said:


> I am pretty sure that Greece would just drop their pants and do anything the US told them haha


 Wanna play countries?


----------



## anna1

UK2USA said:


> Wanna play countries?


 Dont know ... will all the donuts you're having and the wine I'm drinking we'll probably end up " screwing" the whole of Middle East [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=//content.invisioncic.com/r270564/emoticons/default_biggrin.png&key=743ca1134a86102e15e5a2a937f531c31db7c77d0864ec026ed048f3a5ecb4df[/IMG]


----------



## nWo




----------



## UK2USA

anna1 said:


> Dont know ... will all the donuts you're having and the wine I'm drinking we'll probably end up " screwing" the whole of Middle East [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=//content.invisioncic.com/r270564/emoticons/default_biggrin.png&key=743ca1134a86102e15e5a2a937f531c31db7c77d0864ec026ed048f3a5ecb4df[/IMG]


 Like it ain't screwed enough


----------



## anna1

I'mNotAPervert! said:


>


 Sorry , couldnt resist [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=//content.invisioncic.com/r270564/emoticons/default_biggrin.png&key=743ca1134a86102e15e5a2a937f531c31db7c77d0864ec026ed048f3a5ecb4df[/IMG]


----------



## nWo

anna1 said:


> Sorry , couldnt resist [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=//content.invisioncic.com/r270564/emoticons/default_biggrin.png&key=743ca1134a86102e15e5a2a937f531c31db7c77d0864ec026ed048f3a5ecb4df[/IMG]
> 
> View attachment 148425


----------



## nWo

Next week...


----------



## SimpleLimit




----------

